# Western flyer bmx! Bidding war!



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2012)

RARE WESTERN FLYER FREEDOM II BMX BIKE WITH 11 BIDS, $111, AND 1 HOUR TO GO!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330667596736?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------

